
Launching Salespeer - mdsahni
https://salespeer.co/
======
mdsahni
Salespeer is a powerful CRM & sales management tool for small businesses. From
managing contacts, tracking sales, getting customer feedback to advanced
reporting, sending online bills and getting paid, it has all the tools small
businesses need to manage sales and close more deals - all in one central app.

Getting started with Salespeer is easy with a free Salespeer Lite plan, which
can be used by up to 3 users and for those who require advanced features or
more users, can upgrade to any of the available paid plans and pay a low
monthly fee or pay for six months or a year at highly discounted price.

For a limited period, you can use the discount code 'SP15OFF', to get 15% off
at the time of upgrading, irrespective of which plan or how many users you are
registering for.

